

The Easiest Company in the World to Run - Outfielder
http://en.21cbh.com/HTML/2011-3-28/zOMjU2XzIwOTczOA.html

======
Outfielder
haha true. But it might be much harder to live with yourself - and sleep at
night considering your exporting inflation around the world.

------
phlux
The Fed?

